# BaneLegion Chimera WIP



## Daemon Prince Paintbox (Feb 21, 2011)

Just a quicky to show my chimera so far. Well chuffed so far. I've written up in my blog how I've painted him so far, so feel free to have a gander and ask questions.

Any suggestions for colours for the dragon head?


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)




----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

Aww hell yes. Looking awesome, keep it up. k:


----------



## fatmantis (Jun 26, 2009)

holy shit!!!!!!!!!!!!!! speechless


----------



## arumichic (May 14, 2011)

Looks like a couple people are picking this model up and painting them up really well. I want one now. 
Anywho, good job! Looking forward to it being done.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Looking fantastic dude!!!


----------



## Daemon Prince Paintbox (Feb 21, 2011)

Thanks everyone, you're very kind. Much appreciated


----------



## Silens (Dec 26, 2010)

I want one of these, but I'm scared if I get it I'll cause mass insult by painting it badly. Yours looks INCREDIBLE so far; I love the Scorpion carapace. For the Dragon head, I think you should go for brown/green; mainly to keep the colours fit with the rest of the model.


----------



## Daemon Prince Paintbox (Feb 21, 2011)

*Chimera WIP Update*

Hey guys and girls. Here's an update on my chimera to show you.



















I've got quite a bit to do, the wings, body, base and the blending of the heads to the body.

Look forward to any comments, or questions you may have.


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

Aw, pictures aren't showing for me...


----------



## Daemon Prince Paintbox (Feb 21, 2011)

Elmir: How strange. The photo's are on my sites blog. If anyone else is unable to see photos, please let me know.


----------



## ItsPug (Apr 5, 2009)

That is fantastic work. + rep


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Saw the pictures in your blog and that drake head is looking spectacular. The model is coming along nicely. 

As a side note the photos here in the post aren't working for me either.


----------



## Daemon Prince Paintbox (Feb 21, 2011)

Ok, I've uploaded the pictures again. I hope they work. They work for me.

Cheers for the kind comments so far, thank you.


----------



## Flindo (Oct 30, 2010)

Nice man +rep


----------



## arumichic (May 14, 2011)

Still can't see the photos on Heresy, but looks epic-ly good. Keep it up man!


----------



## Daemon Prince Paintbox (Feb 21, 2011)

*Chimera is finished*

Hey people. I've finally finished my Chimera. Here's a few photos, I hope they show this time (if not they're in the blog and gallery on my site). 

Hope you like, I know I did, and can't wait for my next work














































Look forward to your thoughts and views.


----------



## arumichic (May 14, 2011)

Great stuff man. You have a real talent for doing animal fur. Can't really say anything else about it.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Wonderful work man! Love that model and you have done an absolutely fantastic job!


----------

